# Nubians...Climately challenged?



## bucklev (Sep 8, 2009)

Like alot of people seem to be I am new to the goat world so yes I have to ask what goat would do well in my climate.I want a hardy animal but I really like the richer milk from a nubian....however seems like I have read several times they might not do as well in a harsh maine climat is this true or am I looking to deeply into this.If it is true what other dual purpose goat would likely do better and still have rich milk.Keep in mind Im not looking for a ton of production right now just milk for my family,cheese,and to feed to other animals ie pigs  thanks in advanced for any info you guys and girls are so knowledgable I cant thank you enough for all the knowledge you hand down to us newbies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know how much worse Maine's climate is to Ohio but they do just fine in our hard winters and even our muggy hot summers. I would think it would be more a matter of proper shelter from the elements than the elements themselves.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 8, 2009)

I am in NW North Dakota--last winter we had -40 weather with 35 mph winds.  Every 4 years or so, it is colder and in mid April this spring, we still had the horse next door walk over their fence, across the short tree row and right over the fence into our pasture.--that was mid April, thats how much snow we still had.    My goats  have a nice shelter with straw for bedding, good hay and we do feed grain in the winter to everyone here, milking does get 2-3 lbs of grain on the stand including BOSS and beet pulp.   If   I can get alfalfa, we feed alfalfa, if I  have grass hay, I supplement with alfalfa pellets or cubes or a little of alfalfa.   This year I will be getting mixed grass/alfafla and alfalfa.   I have Nubians and Mini Nubians, and they do very well and milk like crazy!


----------



## bucklev (Sep 8, 2009)

See this is what Im talking about you people rock.Our winters are very much the same as your winter in nd.Freezing cold nd snow up to the windows until april sometimes a little beyond.I am very excited I wont have much problems with the nubians they are my first choice as they are great for everything I want to have eventually Milkers,meat,and would like to try my hand at training to pull a cart...yeah yeah thats alot for someone who currently has no clue but Im a quick study and I have extensive hands on experiance with at least the handling and the milking and the medicinal parts as i worked as a milker on a dairy farm for some time and surprisingly enough I actually miss it.especially after reading your posts and going about my reaserch.Thanks again


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 8, 2009)

Just make sure they have a nice dry tight shelter  so the snow and wind doesn't blow in with good bedding and good nutrition.   sometimes we do have to make an area inside of the shelter for them as well.   When we went out to feed and check on them, the extra shelter inside  was warm because of the body heat.   We don't make them come outside to eat--ohh be sure that you use smaller buckets for water, we use a heated water bucket, inside a crate so it doesn't tip over with a board across the top so their ears don't get wet. They do drink water , but not nearly as much as the rest of the year.   Sometimes I put vaseline on the ears.  One year long time ago, Betty had a goat coat and I designed ear coverings to cover her ears.   I think she might have been kinda insulted, but it worked.   It was fleece with the 60's kinda design in it, with wild hot colors  matched her personality perfect   This year I am working on a homemade solar panel to help heat the area.  Our wind and snow usually come from the west and north, although this year we got some major storms from the east.   So,  we put the hay around the building to the north and west to help insulate it.  This year we will put hay on the east side also,  I figure we have about a month to get ready and I will take pictures as we go.  We have about 80 small bales hauled in so far.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 8, 2009)

When I was a kid we lived in St David, ME, and went to school in Madawaska.  So I know cold.  We had goats, but the kind with upright ears, not Nubians.

The key is to have a draft-free barn, and if you can stand it, let the poop and bedding start building up in fall, just add new stuff on top.  It will compost and create some heat, especially if it can get 2-3' deep.  Of course, it will compost out your walls, too, so keep that in mind!  And will be NOT fun to clean in the spring, unless you have pigs you can put in there for a few days to plow it up for you.

It is essential to have at least two, preferrably several, goats who can sleep together and snuggle, well off the frozen ground.  Lots of hay free choice....the fermenting in their digestive tract is what will do the most to keep them warm.  And if you can get an electric water bucket, that helps, or at least bring warm water to them at least twice a day so they can drink deeply before it freezes, and not get chilled in the process.  

A few years ago I built an insulated bucket by using a muck bucket for the outside, a piece of plywood cut to fit on top with a hole cut in it to accomodate a five gallon pail.  I filled the space between with styrofoam packing peanuts and filled the gaps with Great Stuff spray foam insulation.  I was going to screw the plywood top to the muck bucket, but the Great Stuff is also great glue, it seems!  That pail will rarely freeze if filled with warm water and placed out of drafts.  I used it for my horse, but my pygmies couldn't reach it, so now in the winter I do something a little different.

I use a big rubber ground feeder, put some shavings in it, and set a smaller plastic feed pan in that, which I fill with warm water.  It stays liquid much longer then just a bucket would.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 9, 2009)

I tried that with my water bucket, but it always froze solid, had to go with a heated bucket.  but now with the little extra building inside of the building, it might work without the heated water bucket.  Just find a something that works for you --they do need water in the winter, eating snow and drinking cold water takes their body temperature down.  I am also hoping that the home made solar panel will help keep the temperature of the water warmer.


----------

